# Watch bezel remover.



## Roger the Dodger

I'm looking to remove a couple of bezels to clean out the gunk underneath them and was wondering which is the best method to use. I don't want to spend a fortune on one of the bench mounted pro types that screw a couple of blades under the bezel, as I've only got a couple to do. The other methods I've seen are putting some masking tape on the case, then using a case opening knife to pry the bezel off, (I've tried this in the past, but I'm always scared I'm going to damage the case), or the other tool I've seen is a hard rubber ring that grips the bezel and with a twist, pulls it off. ie. this tool...

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/watch-bezel-remover-af-swiss

Can anyone who regularly performs this task tell me the best method to use? Thanks.


----------



## Pip

I've always seen people just pop them off with a case knife, but not had a go myself yet... will be watching your thread with interest.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robden

I have only ever used a case knife.

Russian bezels were easy.

Seiko bezels were a bit harder.

Chris W were [email protected]@dy hard, causing a sweaty brow and much praying.

Good luck Rog. :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli

I would say that the best way to remove a bezel is use a special tool for it as you can damage it in so many ways.

I don't even want to mention the fact that I managed to bend the bezel of an expensive Zodiac because it was made out of cheap chinese steel.

Seikos and Vostoks have good solid bezels more or less but things can still go wrong, especially if there's debris inside.

That rubber tool is a start and might make things safer and easier in some cases but will not necessarily work in any situation... It depends on your skill as well, I guess...


----------



## Velizark0

I want to pop my Seiko bezel because doesn't match the markings at the top but so afraid of damaging the case...

I may get this as soon as i get back to UK


----------



## andyclient

Just make sure you don't practise on the GMT first Rog :huh:


----------



## vinn

that bezel looks interesting, BUT, a tool with 3 wedges would work better. Vin


----------



## gimli

vinn said:


> that bezel looks interesting, BUT, a tool with 3 wedges would work better. Vin


 Yeah those are the best and also the ones with 4 wedges even better I would say...


----------



## Velizark0

gimli said:


> Yeah those are the best and also the ones with 4 wedges even better I would say...


 Can you visualize what you talking about please so i get some more knowledge...


----------



## gimli

Certainly. They're also very expensive... 

You slowly wedge the metallic tips towards the space between the bezel and the case and it'll ensure a safe, smooth and even removal of the bezel. I believe you can also find chinese copies of this but I believe they're still pretty expensive 50-80$ or so...


----------



## vinn

thanks; i did not know there was one. looks like those wedges are removable for sharpening. good show


----------



## Roger the Dodger

gimli said:


> Certainly. They're also very expensive...
> 
> You slowly wedge the metallic tips towards the space between the bezel and the case and it'll ensure a safe, smooth and even removal of the bezel. I believe you can also find chinese copies of this but I believe they're still pretty expensive 50-80$ or so...


 That particular tool is £215 + VAT from Cousins...great if you're a pro watchmaker who might use it every day, but for a one or two off, I need something a bit more economical.


----------



## RoddyJB

The few times I've done it I just used a case knife, but I like the look of these 4 jaw tools. Too bad they are so expensive! I wouldn't trust one from China though.


----------



## gimli

Roger the Dodger said:


> That particular tool is £215 + VAT from Cousins...great if you're a pro watchmaker who might use it every day, but for a one or two off, I need something a bit more economical.


 Yeah that is true. If you buy the rubber one please let us know how it is... I might get one as well someday...


----------



## martinzx

I bought this one for my SMP. But unfortunately I have not used it yet... 
Sorry not very helpful


----------



## Noslho

Cheaper alternative! :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel

Noslho said:


> Cheaper alternative! :biggrin:


 You must be a 'Watchmaker' then. artytime:


----------



## Noslho

Karrusel said:


> You must be a 'Watchmaker' then. artytime:


 Maker?, I am at the other end of that scale!


----------



## vinn

i use a razor blade and then a dubbed knife.


----------



## Velizark0

gimli said:


> Certainly. They're also very expensive...


 Looks great but I'm not taking my bezels every day to invest that kind of money  
Thanks for showing me :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

I actually watched a YouTube video while I was researching the subject some time ago. This particular watchie used a Casino gambling chip, he wedged the rubber edge between the bezel and watch and one firm strike with a precision hammer against the opposite side of the Casino gambling chip, and off popped the bezel. The watch was an Omega SMP.

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

Here is the link it was actually a Speedmaster.


----------

